# Sidewalk plow snow rator zx4



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

Selling my snow rator. Comes with the fertilizing kit set up. I have the snow tires also but havent put them on. It's about 3 years old. We just dont use it for snow as we have bigger machines. Great fertilizing machine though. I just wanna upgrade in spring to something a little bigger. Was thinking 7k but make an offer. Located in Bangor michigan.


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

How many hours


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

CELandscapes said:


> How many hours


475


----------

